# Possible to overfeed Babies??



## Fergrim (May 23, 2004)

what's "instar"?  /newblet/


----------



## skinheaddave (May 23, 2004)

Instar is the period between moults.  For scorpions, the newborn nymphs are 1st instar.  The first moult brings them to 2nd instar.  The second moult to 3rd instar etc.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (May 23, 2004)

In addition to what Dave stated...it takes most scorpions 6-8 instars/molts to reach maturity; after which they will not molt again.  This is one major differnce between Scorpions and Tarantulas in their lifecycles.

John
];')

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skinheaddave (May 23, 2004)

I have added this thread to the FAQ.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

